# UKC weight pull New Years Eve - east TX



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know they're planning on having a bake sale and raffle, too. The Red River Weight Pullers always put on a great event. Anybody in the area who's interested in weight pull should come out. Roxton is a little town between Dallas and Paris.

RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS: United Kennel Club All Breed Weight Pull

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*TEXAS*
*RED RIVER WEIGHT PULLERS*
*ROXTON (I) WPULL *
*Dec 31;* *Christine Edwards* (replacing *Mike Hansen* (*Mike Hansen* replacing Lori Bowling backup) WPULL Rails-B *Entries & Weigh in* 5-6 pm *Pull* 7 pm
*Jan 1; William Bowling* *(Christine Edwards* replacing Mike Hansen backup) WPULL Rails-A *Entries & Weigh in* 8-9 am *Pull* 10 am
*Jan 2; Lori Bowling* *(Christine Edwards* replacing Mike Hansen backup) WPULL Rails-B *Entries & Weigh in* 8-9 am *Pull* 10 am
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $7.50; PE $20, $15 2nd entry same owner-handler/same day received by December 26, 2010
Roxton ISD Fine Arts Building, 303 Denton St 75477 (903) 346-3213; Hwy 82 to Hwy 38 South into Roxton. Right on Sunset. Right on Denton St at school Fine Arts Building is located behind the school.
Chairperson: Betty Taylor (903) 715-1530 [email protected]
*Event Secretary*: Marci Bowling, PO Box 232, Roxton TX 75477 (903) 715-0022 [email protected]


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Can't Wait!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Werrrrd. I might be too late for the potluck if I can't get everything together in time, but I'm going to try like hell to make it.


----------

